# Remove the Visor



## brf4n (Mar 20, 2012)

I recently got in my first accident. I tried going down a narrow, steep path from bluffs overlooking an ocean, to the beach below. I ended up hitting a rock, flipping over the handlebars and landing on my face. :madman: The front wheel had to be replaced since twelve+ nipples broke (I stopped counting) , and the rim was completely bent.

The visor on my helmet was pushed back as the front of my helmet jammed into the ground. Those with Specialized helmets will be familiar with the visor design, and how there are two protruding plastic pieces that connect it to the front of the helmet.

These two pieces jutted right into the center of my forehead and carved out two cute holes, leaving skin hanging. Ew.

Anyway, I thought I'd give a heads up to those who ride with visors. DON'T!


----------



## romeslipslide (Nov 11, 2011)

Nasty accident bro.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I find that a visor is more likely to help me than harm. On a sunny day it frequently keeps me from being blinded by the sun and it keeps the small branches away from my face in many tight spots.


----------



## romeslipslide (Nov 11, 2011)

+1 to that.

I guess it boils down to design of your lid?


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

I never did like visors. Sun in my eyes never seemed to be a problem but trying to look down the trail with my head down and the visor in the way of my vision was always a problem.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

you couldn't pay me to remove my visor, sounds to me like you had a freak accident. my buddy once bailed and his sunglasses broke and cause 20 stitches to the face...but he still wears eye protection and so do i...


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

There are certainly pros and cons to having one. Keeping the sun out of my eyes is a plus but I do recall a low hanging tree branch that I never saw because of my visor.


----------



## brf4n (Mar 20, 2012)

For keeping the sun out of the eyes, what about using tinted ski goggles? i bought a pair on ebay which are pretty cool: NEW Frameless Lightweight Ski Snowboard Goggles OE13 | eBay

i figure those are the safest since nothing can break and stab at the face during a crash (the one piece lens seems better than two piece lenses that can pop out and dig into the eye sockets).


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

perttime said:


> I find that a visor is more likely to help me than harm. On a sunny day it frequently keeps me from being blinded by the sun and it keeps the small branches away from my face in many tight spots.


I shoo-goo mine down at all contact spots, this has saved my snout from being completely crushed a few times. It also deflects, earlier, rain drops. Yes I wear protective eyewear, but not of glass. I find far too many practical functions not to have a visor- for me. I will however keep an "eye" out for this mean Spesh design you have though. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

grandsalmon said:


> It also deflects, earlier, rain drops.


Forgot about that... I wear prescription glasses (plastic). Drops on the lenses really deteriorate my vision.


----------



## Montyskew (Jul 16, 2013)

Just got back from a similar accident. Front wheel locked up while speeding down single track. Launched over handlebars, visor and front section of helmet sheared off. Scrapes on my face. Section of the visor sheared off segment of my right nostril. What once was round is now flat.

No more visors for me.



brf4n said:


> The visor on my helmet was pushed back as the front of my helmet jammed into the ground. Those with Specialized helmets will be familiar with the visor design, and how there are two protruding plastic pieces that connect it to the front of the helmet.
> 
> These two pieces jutted right into the center of my forehead and carved out two cute holes, leaving skin hanging. Ew.
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd give a heads up to those who ride with visors. DON'T!


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Curious to know, how did your front wheel "lock up"?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

zeppman said:


> Curious to know, how did your front wheel "lock up"?


Usually a extra large handful of front brake.


----------

